# Meet Scary Harry, wifes very first prop



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, here is a picture of my wifes very first Halloween prop, that she designed and made all on her own. I was very proud of her. After we got him put up, she was so excited we went to Halloween city and bought an inflatable spooky tree to put up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks awesome. It looks like she learned well under your care. What is the face made of?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You should be really proud of her. It's always nice when the spouses get involved too! Please tell that it looks great.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Prop by any standards but a very fine job for her first prop!

Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, girl!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good, You might have created a monster.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. Now you can built twice the number of props


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great! Also wondering what the head is made of.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You definitely have the right name for him! Super creepy and I love the glowing eyes.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Love the mouth


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The head is a mask from fearscape studios just stuck on a wig head and some fading eyes from cowlacious.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very impressive!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Dude looks like he could use some skin moisturizer! 

Spooky stuff that prop! Good job!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Love the face! Your wife did a great job on her first prop!


----------



## Colortym (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the stitches! Stitches always seemed gruesome to me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You always remember your first prop.


----------

